# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Poliep in Galblaas

## Ennepen

In anderhalf jaar ben ik 12 kg. onbewust afgevallen. Ziekenhuisdiagnose: een maagontsteking, 12v.darm ontsteking en niet goedwerkende slokdarm. Een poliep van 6,4 mm. in de galblaas. Medicijnen werden gegeven, doe maar een maand of een half jaar of doe maar de rest van je leven was het antwoord van de Internist en controle was niet nodig......? Een vervangende Internist stelde dat het een irritatie was en geen ontsteking. Verwarring alom. Second opinion in de VU, de oorzaak van het afvallen ligt niet bij de maag, maar is wellicht van pijn wat je hebt van je rug, je artrose.... De ovaal vormige poliep heeft men in de VU in de breedte gemeten , niet de lengte en was 4 mm. Men zegt dat de poliep kan blijven zitten, controle over een half jaar. De arts heeft het niet over het onbewuste afvallen, minder eetlust (maar wel dat eten wat moet), moe zijn, rugpijn, wat wel als symptomen staat beschreven bij een galblaaspoliep. Het gewicht is nog -12 kg.
Wie komt dit bekend voor en wat heb je er aan gedaan?

----------

